# Epek broadheads



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't want a pissing match back and forth simply want to know who's in favor who's against. Maybe a short personal experience. I'm trying to decide what to use for my Wasatch LE hunt.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I would pick whatever flys best out of your bow......There are a lot of great broadheads and they will all kill! If you look at the videos put out by epek, I don't know how you could go wrong. If you are in Salt lake, I will give you one to try out for yourself....
kth


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 on the EPEK


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I love my EPEK brothers, however I just can't seem to get myself comfortable shooting a mechanical head at a big bull. I am going to look into the Ramcat. If not, back to the old stand by........ Slick Tricks. Here is some damage from a Slick Trick, that is the entrance hole in a cow elk!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I love my EPEK brothers, however I just can't seem to get myself comfortable shooting a mechanical head at a big bull. I am going to look into the Ramcat. If not, back to the old stand by........ Slick Tricks. Here is some damage from a Slick Trick, that is the entrance hole in a cow elk!!


That a nice hole right there


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Come on Tree were talking about a big bull, not some weird goat/sheep. I bet you could kill that goat/sheep with a really high powered rubber band gun. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet *I* could...... :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you just go and poke your arrow in some road kill? :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure as hell looks like it got hit by a truck, don't it!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go to the epek website at epekhunting.com and look at the "Epek Hunts" photo's. There are many elk, moose, buffalo and even a Nile Buffalo. I would see if any of them posted comments about it and if they didn't, maybe try to look them up by their name and call them to see what they have to say. I always like to go to the horses mouth first. 
BTW, i am glad that NS loves his Epek Brothers as well. So do I.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I also love the EPEK's. I am a big fan of them they fly awesome out of my bow. However, last year on my LE Wasatch hunt. I hit a bull with one on the last day, both tree and I were together and we both agreed that the bull was hit hard. Yet, I came home without a bull. I don't know if shooting a fixed broadhead would have changed the outcome, but I have never lost an animal with my Montec's.

For distance and being able to shoot spot on, you won't find a better flying broadhead. That being said, I still would like to try them on another elk. I don't think you can make a judgement off of one situation.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

not to hijack the thread but i was wondering if the broadhead design has changed at all. last spring i was shooting my head in practice mode and missed the target and it went into the dirt and the head broke in half. since they were new on the market i took photos and shared emails with someone from epek (can't remember who) to let them know my experience. he actually offered to mail me a new pack (not my intentions) but they never showed up darnit. anywho i thought i may have heard the design was tweeked a bit, wrong or right? i am yet to shoot any critter with them but they fly great out of my set up.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

utfireman said:


> I also love the EPEK's. I am a big fan of them they fly awesome out of my bow. However, last year on my LE Wasatch hunt. I hit a bull with one on the last day, both tree and I were together and we both agreed that the bull was hit hard. Yet, I came home without a bull. I don't know if shooting a fixed broadhead would have changed the outcome, but I have never lost an animal with my Montec's.
> 
> For distance and being able to shoot spot on, you won't find a better flying broadhead. That being said, I still would like to try them on another elk. I don't think you can make a judgement off of one situation.


Funny thing. Could of been the head, maybe not, one of the mysteries of hunting (archery anyway). I shot an elk directly through the vitals with a muzzy one year. I mean the shot placement was perfect. If you could freeze time and stab the frozen elk with your arrow, it would of been right where mine entered, and exited. The elk went into a death march like no other and was Very suprised as he went out of sight. Let him lay over night and went searching the next morning @ first light. We looked every where and not one drop of blood, finally about noon I found a pin head spec of blood around his last visiual location. Another 2 hours and we found him piled up hiking blind through dead fall. My hunting partner thought maybe my hit location was being exagerated and was in shock when he saw the hit. A few years later I hit a cow elk the exact same spot entry and exit. Died in sight, blood trail was 8' wide in both directions. Seems as if it can happen any place and any time to anyone with any equipment, and it will. Maybe some equipment it may happen 12% of the time in stead of 10% of the time. I have not shot anything with the EPEK's........yet, I will probabley end up shooting them on the Vernon hunt this year and hope to put this thought to bed for me. I know the EPEK team and if they say they are the best out there then I believe them.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is the buck I took with one last year. Took out both lungs. I didn't have to track him cause someone seen where he fell. If I had to track it would of been no problem at all he was spraying blood out both sides badly from 3.5-6 feet tall out to about 10 feet long and he still went 225 yards.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot to say I love them. They fly just like field points and leave a huge hole.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

the epek is a great head in another year or two i might use them. but if it were me and you are wanting no worries use a fixed blade. like a slick tricks they are great head. but that is my opinion. nothing is fail safe but you can stack your odds on the right side. ps tricks fly great at long distances i have seen what the do to elk at long long range and **** is all i can say :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

